# Labour & Cardiff council.



## 1927 (May 18, 2012)

Well it didnt take them long to forget about their manifesto did it.

Lord Mayor position abolished, 17% rise in allowances and a refusal to state whether they stand by their promise of no council tax rate increases. Meanwhile Goodway sits close enough to Heather Joyce to pull her strings.


----------



## nogojones (May 19, 2012)

Although Labour have a loathsome reputation when in office in Cardiff and Goodway is on my own personal hit-list come the revolution, it's worth it just to know that cunt Berman is still crying. Shame on the folks who coalitioned with him.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 19, 2012)

your objection to the lord mayor being abolished (although wrong of course) is what exactly?


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

jannerboyuk said:


> your objection to the lord mayor being abolished (although wrong of course) is what exactly?


 
Well the fact that it wasnt in manifesto and that they have replaced it with 2 new roles for labour councillors. pigs in troughs!


----------

